# Best camera phone with 3.5mm jack under 12k



## himangshu (Mar 6, 2011)

As the title says it, I want the best Camera phone with 3.5mm jack under 12k. It should atleast have a 3.2mp cam with autofocus and flash.


----------



## Soumik (Mar 6, 2011)

Try out Samsung Star Superb or Nokia C6. Both have decent 5 mp cameras with autofocus and flash. Video is not good in either, but C6 better comparatively. Also, c6 is a smartphone with querty with a lot better screen resolution. Though the UI is a lot worse than that of Star Superb.
Also, if u can get Samsung Jet in ur budget, its got a very decent camera too.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 6, 2011)

hey man..I think N73 is the best camera in that range. But its quite old.

Is your phone a matrick finishing gift?

C6 is good cam phone.


----------



## himangshu (Mar 6, 2011)

Any phone from Motorola and Sony Ericsson?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 6, 2011)

SE xperia has good camera with all features what you want


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 6, 2011)

^^ Xperai X10? X10 mini? X10 pro? X8? which one?

@himangshu, only 3.2Mp camera & 3.5mm jack? no other features important? if so theres ton of mobiles.


----------



## Soumik (Mar 6, 2011)

The used to be a Motorola zine with xenon flash and also a SE K810i with similar features. They were very good camera phones. They should be falling in ur budget, provided u find them anywhere. IMO currently nokia and samsung cameras are better than others.


----------



## himangshu (Mar 6, 2011)

@Sam.Shab:-
Yes! I only need those features. And if the Camera is 5mp then it is better.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 6, 2011)

Nokia: C5, C6, 5800XM, E5, C3-01, 5530, X2-00

HTC: Smart

SE: Xperia X10 Mini

Samsung: S8000 Jet, M7600 Beat DJ

LG: KM900 Arena


----------



## topgear (Mar 7, 2011)

himangshu said:


> As the title says it, I want the best Camera phone with 3.5mm jack under 12k. It should atleast have a 3.2mp cam with autofocus and flash.



though I'm not very expert at recommending cell phone here's my three picks for you 

*Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 mini

Nokia E5*

Nokia C6


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2011)

For Sony phones, XPERIA X10 is only name that comes to my mind


----------



## azzu (Mar 7, 2011)

himangshu said:


> As the title says it, I want the best Camera phone with 3.5mm jack under 12k. It should atleast have a 3.2mp cam with autofocus and flash.



Se hazel and Elm ..i know they dont have 3.5 mm jack ..but i dont think that would be such a problem coz one can easily find an converter

or u can go with The good old nokia n79..An excellent snapper and has all u want


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 7, 2011)

^^ Hazel, Elm & Yari have proprietary connectors else I would've suggested them.


----------



## azzu (Mar 8, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ Hazel, Elm & Yari have proprietary connectors else I would've suggested them.



yes , but i dont find any problem , using a converter.
and as far op requirements are concerned ..nokia n79 is best for him


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 8, 2011)

I think OP should go for Nokia phone. They are known to be reliable and good.

Go for either C6 or E5


----------



## 6x6 (Mar 8, 2011)

E5 has poor display with narrow viewing angke


----------



## NainO (Mar 8, 2011)

Another option - *Samsung Wave 723*


----------



## himangshu (Mar 8, 2011)

guys how is Nokia X5-01?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ Looks ugly, terrible form-factor, poor VFM, crappy OS, not a touchscreen (which does not justifies its price)


----------



## azzu (Mar 8, 2011)

E5 and x5-01 are fixed focus . so , dont worry bothering about them..


----------



## begooddogood (Mar 31, 2011)

no idea


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 31, 2011)

begooddogood said:


> no idea



if u don't have anything relevant to post then please don't


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

Seeing the market, OP I would like to reccomend you LG Optimus One.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 31, 2011)

you can also get HTC wildfire for 13K....


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ What a stupid advice again.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1360288-post5.html


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 31, 2011)

@pauldmps ^^^^

Yaar u people just don't like the screen resolution but if we compare with other phones like that of nokia and samsung its very good...
As a whole the phone is very good that too for 12-13K and meets all the needs of OP 
I don't know why but I don't like LG,Samsung and nokia phones,Though I have got my hands on all high end phones of Samsung and LG but I didn't liked any....thats y I m suggesting HTC...


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> I don't know why but I don't like LG,Samsung and nokia phones,Though I have got my hands on all high end phones of Samsung and LG but I didn't liked any....thats y I m suggesting HTC...



At high end HTC maybe better but at this range Optimus One is winnning the race at the moment


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 31, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> Yaar u people just don't like the screen resolution but if we compare with other phones like that of nokia and samsung its very good...



how does it fair against Ace? smaller screen, no flash in camera, android 2.1 (upgradable to 2.2), super slow processor & still asks for 13-14k. its a joke to recommend such a mobile.

oh screen resolution sucks BTW.



aroraanant said:


> I don't know why but I don't like LG,Samsung and nokia phones



if you don't like, please do yourself a favor, keep it to yourself & don't recommend an outdated mobile. you are just increasing your post count. 



aroraanant said:


> Though I have got my hands on all high end phones of Samsung and LG but I didn't liked any....thats y I m suggesting HTC...



if you want to suggest HTC, suggest to wait for HTC Wildfire S.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 31, 2011)

^^^^^
I would like to contradict you on that part...
No one can compare LG with HTC, these two have no comparisons.
And now if we compare wildfire with Optimus1 then wildfire has a better camera and Wildfire has HTC Sense UI.
Every thing has some pros and cons.
if I would be at that place then I would surely go for HTC.
So I m suggesting OP from my point of view...


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 31, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> @pauldmps ^^^^
> 
> Yaar u people just don't like the screen resolution but if we compare with other phones like that of nokia and samsung its very good...
> As a whole the phone is very good that too for 12-13K and meets all the needs of OP
> I don't know why but I don't like LG,Samsung and nokia phones,Though I have got my hands on all high end phones of Samsung and LG but I didn't liked any....thats y I m suggesting HTC...



At wildfire's screen resolution, more than 50% apps in the android market don't work. Most games don't work. Browsing is a big hassle as text is pixelated and unclear unless you zoom to very close levels. Reading documents is impossible at that resolution.

LG Optimus One is VFM at that price point, because it packs twice as many pixels in the same screen size.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 31, 2011)

@Sam
Wildfire is available with Android 2.2 in the market(no need to upgrade it from 2.1 o 2.2),it is done by the company only...
Yes Wildfire S is good but no one knows when it is going to come and i guess OP needs to buy a phone now and is not going to wait for a month or so for Wildfire S.
And also would agree with u that is a little bit old but as I have mentioned earlier also ACCORDING TO ME it is the best phone available in the market for 12-13K...
And in the last but not least,its feels good holding a HTC in hand then holding a Nokia,Samsung,LG


----------



## himangshu (Mar 31, 2011)

Guys i can wait for more than 2 months!

So will Wildfire S be a good choice?

Guys i can wait for more than 2 months!

So will Wildfire S be a good choice?


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 31, 2011)

himangshu said:


> Guys i can wait for more than 2 months!
> 
> So will Wildfire S be a good choice?



Most probably Wildfire S will be launched in a month or so...And if u wish to buy after 2 months then I guess many other phones will also be available in the market by that time and many phone which are currently out of your budget will get cheaper too


----------



## aakashdave11 (Mar 31, 2011)

@aroraanant
Serious HTC like other dislike issues.......but don;t dust go on recommending just coz it is your personal preference......
Compare the actual devices and not your liking or disliking....if you want to recommend someone something.......be impartial as much as u can... 

@OP
no decent cam devices in this range....as touchscreen devices mainly suck at photography..except for a few high end one's......the likes of N73 and K750i were better.....

Better go for a camera+low end mobile option imo.......


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2011)

@himangshu, problem with Wildfire S i guess will be its asking price. if you can get Optimus One now. i know no flash & cam is 3Mp but the pics are sharp enough. also 5Mp camera doesn't mean the pics wil be sharp until it uses some good sensor.


----------



## himangshu (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a nokia 6303i Classic. But now it is giving me problems.

It had a 3.2mp cam with autofocus and dual L.E.D flash.

So i wanted a phone with the same camera features!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

> It had a 3.2mp cam with autofocus and dual L.E.D flash.



N73 is the only phone I can think with 3.2 mp camera and flash....It has a great camera...but it's a bit old now...


----------

